# waaay off topic need opinions please



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Been having some medical issues and I'm very temperature sensitive.
I live on the WI/MI border in the middle of nowhere. Spring, Summer and Fall are awesome, but short. I am trying to move south. I need a VA hospital nearby for work and healthcare. I was looking near Fayetteville, Arkansas but I am open to ideas as a biomed job is not available there yet. I need freshwater lakes, rivers and streams nearby, along with decent amount of forests. Biggest thing to me is little if any snow. Temps thru winter colder than 35 for any period of time are rough on me.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Flagstaff Arizona


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Was offered a job at the Indian reservation up in First Mesa, AZ. Did not see much near there for forest land, lakes, or rivers. I could be wrong, but isn't it cold there and get plenty of snow?

I have a close friend that worked as a data guy for a reservation. His job lasted 3 years. They trained someone from the reservation and fired him. Their reason was they had someone from the reservation that could now do his job. Not saying it was wrong but need a long term employment solution.

Now that I look at Flagstaff it does look nice.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ft worth/dallas
has lot of water in the area

not sure about forests.

for all that you want, I would Georgia or there abouts


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> ft worth/dallas
> has lot of water in the area
> 
> not sure about forests.
> ...


We have a VA patient's office (??? not sure, doc. office) here in Jackson, TN.
Memphis, TN has BIG VA Hospital.. you have; the Miss. River, TN. River, Kentucky Lakes on/near TN. River.. LOADS of Fish'n/ and Hunt'n... (outside the cities that is :freak

problem w/ South, HIGH Humidity & HOT Summers (normally goes into 90's
to 100o - 115o with heat index & can hit 3 digits in actual temps.)

we have "Lite" Winters, BUT Ice-Storms possible & Tornados @ anytime of year.... cost of living cheaper here 2... 

pretty close the same in AR. too....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Jackson, MS has a VA hospital. We also have a lot of rivers, lakes, reservoirs, etc. close by. There are several national forests just to the north and west. I live about 45 miles west of there on the Mississippi River. Very little snow, does get below freezing, but not very often. Humidity and heat on the other hand are normal. Would not recommend living in Jackson proper, but there are a lot of areas around that are fine.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Flagstaff

Not wicked hot
Lower Humidity
No Tornado's
No Hurricanes
Not cold as Helsinki
Small amount snow
Snow does not stay on the ground long


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Temps thru winter colder than 35


http://gosoutheast.about.com/od/tripplanningmaps/ss/Jan_weather.htm#step6

http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/dallas/texas/united-states/ustx1575

http://www.arizona-leisure.com/flagstaff-weather-info.html

http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Georgia/Places/atlanta-temperatures-by-month-average.php


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

This page will give you the VA Hospitals across the country


http://www.va.gov/directory/guide/division.asp?dnum=1&isFlash=0


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

The VA is opening a new hospital in Orlando Fl. and are looking for staff. Everything you are looking for is in the back yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

San Diego California has great weather, and probably everything else you want. Mountains, rivers, beaches, etc. all a close drive. The biggest downside is dealing with the idiots in California. I know since I live in California, about 100 miles from San Diego.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Anything California is out. It's pretty there. and great weather just too many people. Must be a smaller town. Say under 100K. I live in the middle of nowhere as I have little patients for people. :freak:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> The biggest downside is dealing with the idiots in California


you saved me from saying anything:devil::lol:

I live in NY and understand your pain


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a good friend who lived in Chapel Hill NC (near Raleigh and Durham) whom I visited several times. You might consider that area. Don't know what you consider a forest, but there are _plenty_ of trees around.

Chapel Hill forms one point of the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill "Research Triangle," which a few years ago anyway was a major congregation of biotech research companies, if that might be likely to open up job possibilities for you. VA Medical Center ten miles away in Durham with two others, 60 and 80 miles away. Chapel Hill has 60,000 people, but is part of the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill metropolitan area of 2 million. "Metropolitan area" sounds like packed buildings, but my memories of it ten years ago was mostly trees between CH and Durham, with unincorporated land all around Chapel Hill itself. The Wikipedia article on the town will show you a climate chart with average temps, precip, snowfall, etc. for each month in the year. Looks like 3.2 snowy days a year at about one inch per snowy day.

I'm not boosting Chapel Hill specifically - there might be lots of smaller towns around Raleigh and Durham or points west that are as good or better. I just had memories of the area that seemed to meet your criteria, and data was easily available.

Another possibility is Asheville, at the western end of North Carolina, up in the Blue Ridge Mountains - beautiful, beautiful area with wild country all around, VA facility there, but colder with a bit more snow.The US Climate Data site will give you snow and temp. information on wherever you are thinking about going. 

Addendum: I was a bit shocked to find that Asheville has over 400K people, but I'm sure there will be towns around it that will be sparsely populated - how many people can Bat Cave, North Carolina have? (Start "Batman" music).

Best of luck finding the right place, Jeepman. :wave:

--D


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a resource you may not have tried:

http://www.va.gov/directory/guide/division.asp?dnum=1

Pick a place in your desired area and see what's there.

As for your wish list, kinda hard finding forests where the temps don't drop down to freezing. You may have to change your choice of words to "jungle" for that kind of thing. I was thinking the Pacific Northwest would be good but there is a normal winter with freezing temps to contend with...but nothing like Chicago with their lake-effect conditions. It's too bad you don't like California, it has the weather and depending upon the location of VA hospitals, most of what you desire may be met. In know here in Sacramento we all make a huge deal when the temps dip down to zero for more than a day or two. And if you need the forest, you just drive to it. It gets addicting having everyday just like yesterday (sun). I no longer own winter clothes. Otherwise, move to my old hometown of Victoria, BC. Rarely freezing temps (maybe a week or two at most), forest, ocean, trees and rivers/streams. Lots of salmon. Fly fishing on the rivers. Watch out for grizzlies and cougars though. Perhaps Bellingham or Port Angeles may work for you? Good luck in your pursuits.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Issaquah, Washington. VA Down the 90 Freeway. Forests EVERYWHERE. Lakes, Rivers, Mtns. Fishing, all nearby. Winter Temps average around 40 but can get colder for a few days. Smaller town but lots of shopping and facilities. Summers have gotten warmer the past few years. Oh, and BSRT is about 10 minutes depending on which end of town you are in.

Later The went to school there but live about 10 miles away in Renton Rockinator


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

If you want warm, come to Texas. It rarely gets below freezing. However, it gets pretty hot in summer. There are lots of lakes. If you want forests, you have to go to east Texas. BBQ and Tex-Mex are the staples.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The Weather Channel

Just watch the weather for Flagstaff Arizona 86002, 86003, 86004. Few years we may be living up that way.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

San Diego would be perfect for [email protected] if it were not for the people. Might be the best weather in California. Some friends moved down there a year or so ago. When it is near 100 degree at my house it is still only in the 80s there, and no snow or freezing weather.

[email protected] I hope you find your ideal location.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Az*



RjAFX said:


> The Weather Channel
> 
> Just watch the weather for Flagstaff Arizona 86002, 86003, 86004. Few years we may be living up that way.


Gotta go check... is that high elevation?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ponderosa Pines at 7,000 ft


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Yeah...*

I was just looking.
I kind of want to go out West but, like Jeepman- not a fan of the heat and humidity.
I always say New Mexico but people also say Utah, Arizona, etc but if NM or AZ just stay high in the mountains and it's really nice.
I've been in New England my entire life and do enjoy the seasons but could really lose winter... sick of it!
Having said that, some degree of "winter" would be nice.
Keep us updated, Jeepman!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Well things are steady for now. As temps drop I bundle up. Never wore my winter coat unless it was below 30F. Now I wear it for 55F. :freak: Looking at a battery operated heated jacket. Uses rechargeable batteries. 

Thanks for all the ideas and links guys.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Well, I think we all can agree.....*

Gettin' old sucks! And health crap on top..... ugh!
Stay warm!


----------

